# Slot limits for eyes ?



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

What do you think abuot them. I thank it would help with the quality of fish in all Ohio inland waters. I know there will be less walleye and saugeye dinners for a few years but thank about it in 3 or 4 years the quality of would be alot better. I thank it should be something like 4 fish 16-18 and one over 25. I know I would rather catch bigger fish even though you would have to put them back. I just love to catch them. This is just a question I dont want to get anyones panty in a bunch.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i think it would depend on the lake, for lakes like Berlin, Ladue and Mosquito it might improve the size of the fish but for other lakes like Atwood where the majority of the Saugeye are 10 to 14 inches long i don't think it would matter, because until the reason why those fish are stunted is figured out a slot limit would be pointless. as for the southern MWCD lakes like Piedmont, Seneca, Tappan, and Salt Fork i dont know because i don't fish them much or hardly at all to tell if there is a size problem with the eye's in those lakes.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

in my opinion,slot limits would make no sense for saugeyes for one particular reason.they do not reproduce(forget the rare cases).it is a tool to help increase spawning success in naturally reproducing species and would have absolutely no effect on saugeyes.a minimum size would be the only option.
and the one over 25 i don't think is logical either,for walleyes.that would leave a lot of fish to die of old age,and when they get to a certain size/age i think they become less productive.
so,i don't see it as a positive management tool.nor a logical one if just for the purpose of providing more bigger fish to catch and release.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i dont think a slot would be a good idea but just a minimum size would be good like 12-14 inches or so. but thats just my opinion. i guess it just depends on how long the state keeps puting fingerlings in all the lakes.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Eire is one of the few waters that a slot could help. But a slot for saugeyes is not a good answer as already stated. I do find it interesting how most northern states have slots for walleyes but in ohio we don't. I do think that if it would really help a body of water the ohio dnr would do it. They have a few lakes with slot limits for bass so it's not like we don't use slot limits in ohio.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont like the slot limit Idea period. Thats the reason I didnt go to Ontario this year. I myself dont see any problems with the lakes I fish. If the state passed such laws Id live with it, but I surly wouldnt be happy about it.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

There should be a minimum length on saugeye. I have seen to many guys keep those cigar fish. They cant get more than a sliver of meat off of them. Just make it the same as walleye.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Dont know many guys who dont like eating 10" perch. I like eating the small eyes, 13 to 17" from mosquito lake. Meat is cleaner than the older ones. Less time for toxins to build up in them. Dont have to split them or cut the red meat from them. Maybe a slot limit would help on certain lakes but on a put and take lake like squito, it would defeat the purpose for why they stock them there. There's plenty of inland lakes to catch eyes just for sport but if i want to eat some, 6 fish from squito will fill the bill for me. And i know that everyone doesn't feel the same about that. Do what you choose. Just stay legal.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would love to seem more slot limits used. as misfit stated they are used usually to protect spawning aged fish. but I want good fishing, and they dont spawn. I would like to see some slots that would be five fish a day none between 18-26in, man would that piss off the meatheads, personally I wont eat the big ones, just the 10-14inchers. but can you imagine how many fish would be release back into indian (and how much fun it would be). I would like to see the limit for one winter, just to go watch the guys complain(dagnabit I'll only be able to put 50lbs in the freezer instead of 120)...even though he only eats 20 a year.. whatever with saugeye, maybe we can stop stocking them and manage for real fisheries.

erie now, I think it would be intresting to see a 26-32in protected slot, I would imagine that after a few years the worlds best trophy walleye lake would get much better. but unfortunatly like so many things, no one would ever give it a chance, c'mon, why would we want to improve an already great fishery


----------

